# Is there a Rainbow Bridge Forum Here?



## caspervontracker (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi. I am a new member here for about 2 months...I lost one of my 5 month old GSD pups today to Parvo...I am absolutely beside myself as now...I have chihuahuas, the sister of Mocha (who passed today) Dena, Casper and a female named Starla. 

Guess I really just need to talk about it because I am just sooooo sad...This baby was beautiful...Her temperment was super quiet, but very protective at such an early age...Playful, I loved her so much...Just took her for a regular walk early yesterday. My husband came home this morning from work and I awoke to him screaming at me through bedroom window that there is blood...He originally went to the kennels to let them out for the day in the yard...I rush outside thinking anything but, and to my horrible discovery there was a pile of blood, coagulating so it had to have been there for a couple hours....I never even noticed a difference in her...her poop had been a little runny but I chalked that up to me changing food rather suddenly..Anyways, I picked her up, brought her in the house, bathed her as I thought maybe her foot was cut...idk...Got her out and put her in her large kennel inside in living room...She looked lethargic almost so I offered her water, food, etc...My husband said he thought maybe she got into somehow a spray he treated yard and kennels with so I still thought poisen maybe??? I feel so stupid now...I have NEVER, EVER had to see or have a dog go through this unbelieveably horrid death...When she wouldn't eat or drink, I left to go to store to get some pedialyte..when I got back, there was wetness in kennel, I put a white towel down not knowing, and it soaked up tons of blood....I almost passed out from shock, I picked her up, put her in a comforter and rushed her to a vet, my regular one not open or available apparently....This other vet I"ve gone too once before so I get her there....She is totally not moving...just looking at me...I tried to comfort, talk, pet her....held her forever....vet comes in and says oh she doesn't look good....really??? I was upset...tested for Parvo and came back and said well, no parvo....I started thanking God...but crying cuz there was still something wrong....Five minutes later, they come back in the room and said it is positive...I called my husband, he talked to the vet....vet gave Mocha a shot for vomiting...with at home instructions...I put her in the car and got my husband in the back with her...trying to keep fluids going....she dies before I got to the stop sign.....

Omg....I feel so stupid...I never knew you could loose a dog that fast without a chance....I am so mad at myself...questioning if I even deserve to have my dogs....How could I not have seen it??? How did it happen so fast??? I just feel like ...can't even describe it....Now I have to watch her sister...I started not to listen to the people who I got them from...People lie so much about dogs having shots...No proof but they got em...I have proof of all my dogs shots....except the pups I bought from someone else....If I could go back....

I don't ever want to see that again....It's like a part of my soul is gone with her....She stared me in the face for about an hour at the vet...like she knew she was going to die....how could I let this happen??? 

Please forgive me for putting it here if it doesn't belong....I couldn't find a link for the rainbow bridge and I really would like some input....Has anyone ever seen a dog go that fast??? I've read up unfortunately too late...never thought it could happen to me...


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Parvo can happen to anyone-even some vaccinated puppies have gotten it. May Mocha rest in peace and run free at the bridge.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have witnessed this several times...when I worked at a vet, it was horrible and I didn't even own the dogs. I'm so sorry about your puppy, but please make sure the other dogs are safe..Everywhere that puppy was needs to be cleaned. This disease can live for months on the ground and you would never know it. Its recommended not to get another puppy for 6 months to a year. Its very powerful and deadly


----------



## caspervontracker (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you and yes...I am still up...after midnight where I am still cleaning, washing, bleaching....Just sad that I had to loose her...And as soon as I realized she was positive, I was all involved in getting what I needed and getting her home...unfortunately, she was gone so fast...I have other GSD's and Chi's....I am working now to make sure all are safe and well...have started treating and watching with eagles eyes her sister who was kenneled with her...she is testing negative today but still have several days....yards been bleached, will be for several days at least...dogs outside have all been moved and kennel area has been quaranteened, not to be used again, but blocked off period....believe me, I cannot go through this again...not the cleaning, but the heartache...She was my baby literally....just so sad and her sister is howling for her...never howled in her life...she is being grieved that's for sure...I miss her so much not sure I could sleep if I wanted to....Thanks


----------



## caspervontracker (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you...just unexplainable....never be caught with my pants down again that's for sure......Man this suxxxxx


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

am moving this to loving memory forum,, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. If the other puppy develops symptoms, you should know that a blood transfusion can help in addition to the usual supportive care. Maybe even Tamiflu (I believe) preventatively. The other puppy is in danger, I am sure you know that.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really sorry about your loss. Parvo is an awful thing. My heart goes out to you.

I know how fast it happens the hard way. I once lost a GSD pup to parvo back in the days they were just starting to seriously vaccinate dogs routinely for it and we called it the "new disease." I never forgot the smell, and it is distinct. Years later, our beagle pup (who was halfway through her puppy series vaccinations) took ill and I recognized that smell immediately. She spent a week in the animal hospital with a 50/50 chance of living, hooked up to IVs and pink lips from Pepto-Bismol, and amazingly survived. Had I not dealt with that horrible disease before, I wouldn't have known in time to save the beagle pup.


----------

